# Adopting A 4 Year Old Female



## Bella1 (Jan 2, 2011)

My wife and I are considering adopting a 4 year old AKC registered German Shepherd. We both grew up with the Breed but all of our shepherds were raised as puppies. We have set up an introduction for tomorrow and would like any and all advice as to things to look for during this introduction. After speaking with the current owner it sounds like the only issue may be lack of socialization as she exhibits aggression towards strangers but backs off after being told to do so. Current owner says she is good with children and we have a 3 year old. Current owner is recently divorced and had to move from her home to an apartment and doesn't want her to be cooped up all day. Thank you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Meeting the dog is the first step, see how she interacts and how you feel about her. If you're unsure but still interested maybe leave and go back the next day after sleeping on it

Find a good trainer and get her evaluated and signed up for classes. It will help you bond and set expectations, also you'll have a professional already on the payroll for future questions or issues


----------



## Bella1 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is an email I got from the current owner - Thanks for your email and interest. I must elaborate on her social behavior that needs modification. She is very protective of her owners and therefore is skeptical of all strangers, and will bark in an aggressive intimidating manner. If not controlled with authoritative enforcement (stern and commanding), she will show her teeth and has the potential to bite. She has never bitten anyone and has never showed aggression towards us, but she is very strong and has lunged at strangers while on her leash. I believe that she has the capability and capacity to improve as long as she has a daily routine which includes walks/playing outdoors and socializing. She is a wonderful and fun loving dog, but is going to require a lot of work and dedication to improve her social skills. If you're still interested, I would be happy to speak with you further and set up an introduction.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Personally, with a small child in my house. I would not take this dog, and her issues on.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Definitely pass. There are way too many great older dogs in reputable rescues that beed a home


----------



## Bella1 (Jan 2, 2011)

She has 3 small children and says the dog is great with them? I guess we shall see how the introduction goes tomorrow.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

I wouldnt adopt a dog with aggression issues. Too much headache and liabiluty. I lived in an apt with 3 large dogs and just walked them more. Why would you take on a issue dog with a toddler?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

"she will show her teeth and has the potential to bite." You and your family will be strangers to this dog for an unknown length of time. My child's face or life isn't anything I would take a risk like this on.


----------



## Bella1 (Jan 2, 2011)

It sounds like the only issue the dog has is with strangers that are not introduced. The dog loves kids, the stranger issue doesn't really concern me because of where we live. We have a 5 acre fenced in yard, live on a dead end road and our driveway is a quarter of a mile long, there is 3 people per square mile.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

In HER home, the dog does not show aggression to owners. You can't be sure that the dog will do the same in your home, with your children.

Like everyone else said, there are tons of GOOD, problem free dogs in the world waiting for a loving home. Why not give them a chance and not risk your children?


----------



## Bella1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Very good point - ksotto333


----------



## Bella1 (Jan 2, 2011)

You are all right - its not worth the risk!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It is so hard to resist a dog in need...I think you've made the right decision. Good luck in your continued search.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think you should pass to.. The potential to bite with you having a 3 year old is a huge risk in my opinion.

YOU are strangers to this dog, your child is a stranger..I agree with ksotto, very hard to pass up a dog in need, but I would pass.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree completely when it comes to having children in the home you cannot chance it with an unfamiliar dog who noone knows how it will react. 

Awhile back I came across a male gsd around 3 yrs old he needed a home well I went to do a meet and greet with him and he was acting out trying to nip at my daughters hair and shove her with his body the man kept saying he's a good boy and only playing with her and I was like no way dude this is not OK. He kept assuring me if I took him home he would act differently but I knew better to risk any of my children with a dog that I don't the history of just going on the guys word. I passed on him and am so happy I did because who knows what could have happened if I brought him into my home with my kids. I felt awful because I wanted to give him a better life but not at the risk of my children or anyone else for that matter. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

